# Need a wholesaler Reco for Gabielle Rhodes Royce



## Knockouts (Dec 3, 2008)

New to the Rhinestone biz, so I would love any advise or help the forum can provide. 

Does anyone know where I can buy the brand Gabrielle Rhodes Royce at wholesale?

Thanks

<FONT color=#0000ff><FONT face=Arial>T


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

In Your Face Apparel is the wholesale source for Gabrielle Rhodes Royce.
I love the GRR line but do not care for In Your Face Apparel's service at all.
A couple of months ago I ordered a lot of GRR samples to show a customer. IYFA never got the order to me and didn't seem to care that it never shipped.


----------



## spoon13 (Dec 17, 2008)

i need to know where to get drifits for softball. Anyone know?


----------



## Gilberty51 (May 3, 2009)

Hello my name is Gilberty and I am new to the forum, be that someone could help me know what needs to learn a technique or system that uses vinyl adhesive to automate the application of the rhinestone. 
I am grateful to ansiendade and heart to help.


----------

